# CSIC Clandestine Service



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

I've been reading quite abit about the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, and came  across an article saying CSIS did in fact have a clandestine service similar to the CIA's. I'm interested in a career as a intelligence officer for CSIS, but if there really is a Clandestine Service i would be more inclined to follow that line of work. 

If anyone has any information regarding how to get a position in the clandestine service (their website is annoyingly vague), or if it even exists, all info would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone has any knolege of what an intelligence officer does that too would be appreciated, since opinions seem pretty mixed on that point.

Any comment is appreciated.
William Caine


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2012)

So you post under your actual name asking the most very basic jobs about what CSIS IOs do, and asking if they have a 'clandestine service' based largely upon what are likely fantasies about what such a service might actually do?

Good luck with that. Safe bet anyone who has any clue is going to completely ignore your post whilst rolling their eyes.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> So you post under your actual name asking the most very basic jobs about what CSIS IOs do, and asking if they have a 'clandestine service' based largely upon what are likely fantasies about what such a service might actually do?
> 
> Good luck with that. Safe bet anyone who has any clue is going to completely ignore your post whilst rolling their eyes.



First thing first you reply made me laugh. 

Did you really think this was my true name, i guess i must have made it that convincing. :facepalm:
The reason i asked about the clandestine service was because it was mentioned recently on the news, and me wanting to join CSIS at the time got curious about it, and unfortunately i cant seem to find any info on it anywhere. So i came here to see if anyone else happened to know something i did not. The reason i ask about IO's is because the CSIS website has barely any information about them, and opinions on what they do seem very mixed from what ive read. 

Also you go on to say anyone with a clue wont even reply, since you replied i'm assuming you have no idea what is going on either, therefore making your comment based solely on your opinion of me being an idiot.

Good day to you


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> First thing first you reply made me laugh.
> 
> Did you really think this was my true name, i guess i must have made it that convincing. :facepalm:
> The reason i asked about the clandestine service was because it was mentioned recently on the news, and me wanting to join CSIS at the time got curious about it, and unfortunately i cant seem to find any info on it anywhere. So i came here to see if anyone else happened to know something i did not. The reason i ask about IO's is because the CSIS website has barely any information about them, and opinions on what they do seem very mixed from what ive read.
> ...



<Shrug> Fair point on your name - real or not - but not prurient to my main position, really- it remains valid.

The reason there's not much info out there on CSIS IOs is because it's really none of your or my business. I know very little about them, probably not a whole lot more than you do. That organization exists in a world where they are connected with all manner of other professions, and where enough people DO get tangential exposure to what they do that they seem to have a ready pool of reasonably informed individuals who are in a position to be successful in hiring. CSIS provides only sufficient information to attract those who DO already have a clue from elsewhere, and who have developed some sort of skillset that is of use.

We can _surmise_ a fair bit of IOs. Lots of OSINT on them out there. Much can be gleaned from reading applicable legislation, and from filling in certain gaps in various national security related court records. You may even be lucky enough to have met a few who may have told you the limits of what they're able to about what they do- which in my experience isn't much.

I did not purport to 'have a clue' inasmuch as it matters to the substance of your question or the extent to which I choose to answer it. It suffiices that I have enough of an idea that I'm confident you will get little if anything of value from your first foray into this forum designed primarily for military personnel. You will find that this is a community that is very sympathetic to the need for considerably secrecy, and inherent suspicious of those who show up out of the blue trying to ferret out information in excess of what the subjects of their inquiries are willing to tell them.

Don't get me wrong- I applaud your desire to serve our country as an IO. It is just as laudable as anyone serving in the forces, emergency services, or what have you. But your approach to data collection sucks hard. Take that for what it's worth- extremely little; I'm honest enough about that. But if you're able to trump it with anything of greater substance here I'll be surprised.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> <Shrug> Fair point on your name - real or not - but not prurient to my main position, really- it remains valid.
> 
> The reason there's not much info out there on CSIS IOs is because it's really none of your or my business. I know very little about them, probably not a whole lot more than you do. That organization exists in a world where they are connected with all manner of other professions, and where enough people DO get tangential exposure to what they do that they seem to have a ready pool of reasonably informed individuals who are in a position to be successful in hiring. CSIS provides only sufficient information to attract those who DO already have a clue from elsewhere, and who have developed some sort of skillset that is of use.
> 
> ...



Thanks for giving me a clearer response this time. The main reason i decided to post on here is because aside from the csis site this seems to be the only one where people have had any success in gleaming additional information. Unfortunately on other post there was very little about clandestine operations, so maybe i'll get lucky and someone can give some info i can work with. Also i enjoy hearing peoples opinions on the subject even those can occasionally enlighten you. Also this is not the only place i'm gathering info, just to clarify.


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2012)

Heh.. The nature of 'clandestine' operations, I think, will mitigate against you finding out much. I will again _surmise_ that that is a world where you don't even know it really is there until you're in a position to have something concrete to offer them. If it exists at all. Legislatively I see little scope for CSIS to engage in such actions, and little point in us expending resources on it when our interests so closely parallel our neighbours to the south who certainly _do[/] have such an organization- and it seems a rather good one._


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> .... Unfortunately on other post there was very little about clandestine operations, so maybe i'll get lucky and someone can give some info i can work with ....


Given the definition of "clandestine" ....


> marked by, held in, or conducted with secrecy


.... I can see why there's not a lot of _public_ information on such activity.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Heh.. The nature of 'clandestine' operations, I think, will mitigate against you finding out much. I will again _surmise_ that that is a world where you don't even know it really is there until you're in a position to have something concrete to offer them. If it exists at all. Legislatively I see little scope for CSIS to engage in such actions, and little point in us expending resources on it when our interests so closely parallel our neighbours to the south who certainly _do[/] have such an organization- and it seems a rather good one.
> _


_

You have a good point, i suppose ill just have to finish school and apply to find out for myself._


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Given the definition of "clandestine" ........ I can see why there's not a lot of _public_ information on such activity.


`

I feel like such an idiot right now. i hate to admit it but this whole time i thought clandestine meant foreign...  :facepalm:


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> You have a good point, i suppose ill just have to finish school and apply to find out for myself.



What school would that be.....elementary?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Nov 2012)

People from BC are foreign to many of us.  You may still have a chance.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> People from BC are foreign to many of us.  You may still have a chance.



How'd you now i was from BC lol.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> What school would that be.....elementary?



Does the desire to help your country seem childish to you?


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2012)

Get off our night horse, young un. I've spent all my adult life in the service of my country....plus my son spent all his adult life in the service of his country. Google Mike Seggie and get back to me.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Get off our night horse, young un. I've spent all my adult life in the service of my country....plus my son spent all his adult life in the service of his country. Google Mike Seggie and get back to me.



Or i could just read the text under your profile picture...

if you both served this country then why criticize me for wanting to do the same


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2012)

Good start.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> Does the desire to help your country seem childish to you?



No. However not knowing the meaning of a basic word like "clandestine", would indicate a lack of attention to detail - defiantly not a good thing for someone who aspires to be a IO - or a low level of education.


Larry


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> No. However not knowing the meaning of a basic word like "clandestine", would indicate a lack of attention to detail - defiantly not a good thing for someone who aspires to be a IO - or a low level of education.
> 
> 
> Larry



There will always be something we do not know, therefore there is always something to learn. i learnt the meaning of clandestine therefore there is one less thing i do not know. Since most clandestine operations happen in foreign countries i made the unfortunate assumption that clandestine meant foreign.


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> There will always be something we do not know, therefore there is always something to learn. i learnt the meaning of clandestine therefore there is one less thing i do not know. Since most clandestine operations happen in foreign countries i made the unfortunate assumption that clandestine meant foreign.



My experience in the infantry suggests that if 'digging yourself in deeper' is one of your aptitudes, I could probably use you in my profession.

Trust me as a guy who's been on this site for a long time now: Just back out of where you're at right now. You're not going to get what you're looking for, and you aren't going to retake any of the ground you've lost.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> I've been reading quite abit about the Canadian Security Intelligence Service, and came  across an article saying CSIS did in fact have a clandestine service similar to the CIA's. I'm interested in a career as a intelligence officer for CSIS, but if there really is a Clandestine Service i would be more inclined to follow that line of work.
> 
> If anyone has any information regarding how to get a position in the clandestine service (their website is annoyingly vague), or if it even exists, all info would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone has any knolege of what an intelligence officer does that too would be appreciated, since opinions seem pretty mixed on that point.
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dszXCHbvJYY


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My experience in the infantry suggests that if 'digging yourself in deeper' is one of your aptitudes, I could probably use you in my profession.
> 
> Trust me as a guy who's been on this site for a long time now: Just back out of where you're at right now. You're not going to get what you're looking for, and you aren't going to retake any of the ground you've lost.



You're probably right I should just restart, and actually make a post asking for what i was really looking for, the csis foreign operations.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dszXCHbvJYY



Yeah I've seen the video before, the thing that concerns me is that many people are saying 90% of it is just a desk job which wouldn't suit me at all. I don't mind some paperwork but having 90% of the job being just that i probably couldn't handle it.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> You're probably right I should just restart, and actually make a post asking for what i was really looking for, the csis foreign operations.



And you will get the same answer. Clandestine is clandestine .


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And you will get the same answer. Clandestine is clandestine .



Yes Clandestine is Clandestine. Foreign, on the other hand, is Foreign.


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> Yes Clandestine is Clandestine. Foreign, on the other hand, is Foreign.



 :facepalm:

I don't think it's getting through to you yet how exactly correct my second post in this thread was.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Nov 2012)

Yes and foreign is foreign. True.


I don't think you get it.


----------



## MikeL (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine

There is very limited open source information regarding CSIS,  it is that way for a reason.  Outside of what is available on their websites,  and news articles you won't find any other information.  Especially with regards to their operations,  foreign or domestic.


----------



## WilliamCaine (18 Nov 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> I don't think it's getting through to you yet how exactly correct my second post in this thread was.



Ok Ok ill end it, i'm done goodbye fair people.


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> Ok Ok ill end it, i'm done goodbye fair people.



Have a good one.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> How'd you now i was from BC lol.



It is hard to be anonymous on the Internet...unless of course, you are Anonymous.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Nov 2012)

WilliamCaine said:
			
		

> There will always be something we do not know, therefore there is always something to learn. i learnt  the meaning of clandestine therefore there is one less thing i  do not know. Since most clandestine operations happen in foreign countries i  made the unfortunate assumption that clandestine meant foreign.



Please ensure you learn the proper use of the English language before you delve deeper into job prospects.  Good use of spelling, grammar, punctuation and sentence structure will go a long way in aiding you in your goals.

Please feel free to conduct more research here, but following the rules that you agreed to when you registered to this site should be followed as a good guideline as to how to conduct yourself and ease some of your potential grief.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Nov 2012)

At least this didn't take long to get flushed.
Bruce
Staff


----------

